# si monumentum requiris circumspice – if you seek a memorial, look around



## InquringMind

Dear Friends,

Can you tell me how to translate this phrase, which appears here in English and Latin,  into contemporary Greek?

*si monumentum requiris circumspice – if you seek a memorial, look around

Thanks so much for sharing your expertise!

Inquiring Mind​*


----------



## ireney

Hmmmmm

I'd go with

Αν ψάχνεις για μνημείο, κοίτα γύρω σου.


----------



## ics

> Αν ψάχνεις για μνημείο, κοίτα γύρω σου.


 
I agree with you Ireney! 
bye!


----------



## InquringMind

Dear Irene,

Thanks so much for your help. We plan to post this in our front Lobby so I really needed expert advice!

Regards, Robin


----------



## Perfectcube

Well, if you are to post it in your front lobby then

"Αν μνημείο αναζητάς, κοίτα γύρω σου."


----------

